# Best Way to Archive DirecTV DVR List?



## kyleworthey (Jun 22, 2014)

My DirecTV DVR is full. I have watched all the shows, but I want to save them to my PC if possible. Most of the content on my DVR is various sports. I have a lot of games saved on there that I would like to be able to go back and watch down the road. I have an HR24-500 Receiver. What is the best way(s) to go about saving the content I have?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

you can use a capture card and grab it to your pc in sd quality, thast about it. its not meant to be used to archive stuff.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Be aware that if your receiver dies you lose all recordings.
They can be saved to a DVD burner in SD resolution only. However, they must be played in real time and send the output to the DVD recorder.

If you got an external esata drive you could use it and keep putting stuff on the external drive. The things already recorded would stay on the internal drive.
To access them you would have to remove the external drive and reboot the receiver and then it would use the internal drive.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> you can use a capture card and grab it to your pc in sd quality,





jimmie57 said:


> Be aware that if your receiver dies you lose all recordings.
> They can be saved to a DVD burner in SD resolution only.


with the proper hardware it can be recorded on HD using component output. Colossus for PC and EyeTV for Mac comes to my mind


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

EyeTV...is that the Elgato box at https://www.elgato.com/en/eyetv/eyetv-hd ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mnassour said:


> EyeTV...is that the Elgato box at https://www.elgato.com/en/eyetv/eyetv-hd ?


Correct! Very good system


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

I just found one locally on Craig's List. *Thank you* for pulling my you-know-what out of the fire! :goodjob:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. glad to help.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I've used the EyeTV but I actually prefer the Hauppauge HD PVR that I have. It has HDMI input so you can even do 1080p, the EyeTV is only component.

http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-Edition-Definition-Capture-Passthrough/dp/B008ZT8QKO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1403406064&sr=8-16&keywords=video+capture


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> I've used the EyeTV but I actually prefer the Hauppauge HD PVR that I have. It has HDMI input so you can even do 1080p, the EyeTV is only component.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-Edition-Definition-Capture-Passthrough/dp/B008ZT8QKO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1403406064&sr=8-16&keywords=video+capture


while you can do HDMI on the Hauppauge that is mostly limited to video games, as most TV stuff may be HDCP.

Even they advertise it as such

Hauppauge HD PVR 2 Gaming Edition High Definition Game Capture Device with HDMI

In and Out and Real Time Passthrough for Use with PC, Xbox One, Xbox 360, PS4 and PS3 (1480)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> while you can do HDMI on the Hauppauge that is mostly limited to video games, as most TV stuff may be HDCP.
> 
> Even they advertise it as such
> 
> ...


Not true. I've used mine to transfer HDCP content off my Genie. Then again mine isn't the "gaming" version and my link wasn't for the "gaming" version either.

Maybe this link will work as it should. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BA4ILX8


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

To the OP, here's another option: http://www.amazon.com/Elgato-Capture-PlayStation-Definition-Recorder/dp/B00840353W/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1403407059&sr=8-8&keywords=video+capture+mac


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true. I've used mine to transfer HDCP content off my Genie. Then again mine isn't the "gaming" version and my link wasn't for the "gaming" version either.
> 
> Maybe this link will work as it should. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BA4ILX8


again from the description


*Records video in a high definition H.264 Blu-ray compatible format to your PC from a Set Top box using Component Video*, from the Xbox360 using HDMI or from the PS3 using Component Video
 Just to be clear, I am not saying that these dont work, os just the HDMI "feature" might not work for satellite TV


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> again from the description
> 
> 
> *Records video in a high definition H.264 Blu-ray compatible format to your PC from a Set Top box using Component Video*, from the Xbox360 using HDMI or from the PS3 using Component Video
> Just to be clear, I am not saying that these dont work, os just the HDMI "feature" might not work for satellite TV


And again.... I HAVE ONE and know how it works. The HDMI is not just for video games!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> To the OP, here's another option: http://www.amazon.com/Elgato-Capture-PlayStation-Definition-Recorder/dp/B00840353W/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1403407059&sr=8-8&keywords=video+capture+mac


Because it uses (features) HDMI, it is marketed for video game capture as well.

From the description

Elgato Game Capture HD, Xbox and PlayStation High Definition Game Recorder for Mac and PC, Full HD 1080p


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> And again.... I HAVE ONE and know how it works. The HDMI is not just for video games!


try recording from HBO or premium movie channels.

Then why is it being marketed for video games? because they know they can't for live TV video because of HDCP


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Because it uses (features) HDMI, it is marketed for video game capture as well.
> 
> From the description
> 
> Elgato Game Capture HD, Xbox and PlayStation High Definition Game Recorder for Mac and PC, Full HD 1080p


Would you get over it! It's not just for recording video games. Now I'm sure the OP would appreciate it if you stopped thread crapping his thread...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> try recording from HBO or premium movie channels.


If you'd READ what I've posted you'd know I have!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

just stating facts !


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> just stating facts !


No you're not, you're stating what you think you know based on what's written on Amazon not experience with the unit. Again, for the last time, I have one and I know what I can and cannot do with it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Technical Specifications

Interface: USB 2.0
Input: PlayStation 4, Xbox One & Xbox 360 (unencrypted HDMI), PlayStation 3 (A/V In)
Output: HDMI (pass-through)
Supported resolutions: 1080p (simultaneous 60 fps pass-through and 30 fps capture), 1080i, 720p (60 or 30 fps capture), 576p, 576i, 480p, 480i, 288p, 240p
Dimensions: 73 x 24 x 109 mm / 2.9 x 1.0 x 4.3 in
Weight: 142 g / 5 oz

https://www.elgato.com/sites/default/files/product/gaming/game-capture-hd/downloads/elgato-game-capture-datasheet.pdf


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't own the elagato so I, unlike you, can't assume how it does or does not work. I do however own the Hauppauge and I can speak for how it works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So you are saying the Hauppauge is illegally stripping HDCP from it recordings? perhaps someone else needs to know, like MPAA...interesting .....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Isn't the HDCP already gone when you use Component cables ?

Can I record high definition TV from a Cable TV or Satellite box?

Yes.
By connecting the *Component video output* from your high definition cable TV or satellite TV set top box to the component video inputs of the HD PVR, you will be able to record the TV programs coming from your set top box to the hard disk. Component video connections are normally the Red/Green/Blue connectors on the back of a set top box. Sometimes they are also called YPrPb or YCrCb connectors.

Link: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_hdpvr.html#tabs-5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Isn't the HDCP already gone when you use Component cables ?


Exactly! but runnerfl is claiming that you can record using HDMI, which would be "illegal" mostly in premium channels. and the device should fail the HDMI handshake as a recoding device.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Exactly! but runnerfl is claiming that you can record using HDMI, which would be "illegal" mostly in premium channels. and the device should fail the HDMI handshake as a recoding device.


It is not "illegal" to record from DVR. It is Holywood that does not want YOU to record video. I have Colossus and I can record via HDMI input from channels that don't use HDCP, like Sony, MGM, HDNet Movies. To record from premium channels like HBO and Max I use component.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mozartman said:


> It is not "illegal" to record from DVR. It is Holywood that does not want YOU to record video. *I have Colossus and I can record via HDMI input from channels that don't use HDCP,* like Sony, MGM, HDNet Movies. *To record from premium channels like HBO and Max I use component.*


Exactly my point. his video card is somehow stripping HDCP from premium channels, which is "illegal" see the DMCA


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Exactly my point. his video card is somehow stripping HDCP from premium channels, which is "illegal" see the DMCA


lol, you're still harping on about this? Tell you what, you buy one then you'll have the right to comment on how it does or does not work.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Exactly my point. his video card is somehow stripping HDCP from premium channels, which is "illegal" see the DMCA


Looks like you have limited knowledge of video capturing. Here is little secret - component video connection doesn't support HDCP, thus Collosus card doesn't strip HDCP and doesn't break the law.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mozartman said:


> Looks like you have limited knowledge of video capturing. Here is little secret - component video connection doesn't support HDCP, thus Collosus card doesn't strip HDCP and doesn't break the law.


and it looks like you came late to the conversation. because component vide does not have HDCP, that is the reason I recommended ElGato solution. but someone came in saying that there was a better solution using HDMI... and this is where everything felt apart.

So before you judge, re-read the entire thread.


----------



## kyleworthey (Jun 22, 2014)

RunnerFL said:


> I've used the EyeTV but I actually prefer the Hauppauge HD PVR that I have. It has HDMI input so you can even do 1080p, the EyeTV is only component.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-Edition-Definition-Capture-Passthrough/dp/B008ZT8QKO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1403406064&sr=8-16&keywords=video+capture


Alright cool, thanks for the suggestion. Can you give me a quick explanation of you used this? I read over the product description, but I would like to hear from someone that used it.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

(if this exceeds the topic, no problem)

Is the Hauppaugge or the ElGato getting close to what I need to (FINALLY!!!) be able to save my 3 inch DVD-R recordings in AVCHD to 5 inch DVD-R in AVCHD, which is compatible HD play back (1080X1440) on Sony Blu-ray players??

I haven't finalized anymore 3 inch DVD-R since the one that didn't work and now won't even playback on the camcorder. Unfinalized 3 inch DVD-R will only playback on the camcorder, and I can't send copies of my movies to family and friends. I have HD video of family member that has passed away, footage of my trucking and business operation and some vacation footage. 

I have made SD dups, but I sure want to make AVCHD copies in HD !!


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

gov said:


> (if this exceeds the topic, no problem)
> 
> Is the Hauppaugge or the ElGato getting close to what I need to (FINALLY!!!) be able to save my 3 inch DVD-R recordings in AVCHD to 5 inch DVD-R in AVCHD, which is compatible HD play back (1080X1440) on Sony Blu-ray players??
> 
> ...


I think the latest Hauppauge (1515) _can_ save SD video into HD format, but I'm not sure, yet. I know it can record through component or HDMI but haven't figured out SD connections.

Maybe someone could suggest an "appropriate" forum for this topic. I've got many questions and comments about these devices.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

"Saving SD into HD format" effectively buys you nothing; the effective resolution is still SD, and you can display SD in "HD format" on any HDTV.

Both Elgato and Hauppage use MPEG4. Not sure which level and profile, but probably the same ones, and very similar to commercial Blu-Ray or DBS. They probably even use the same hardware encoder chip. Elgato uses a proprietary wrapper with a ".eyetv" suffix. The version that they encode for iPad is really quite acceptable. If you use a higher quality than that it can take up to 4 hours to re-encode an hour program to the iPad version, say for a typical i5 computer. I find the Elgato interface a bit more intuitive than the HDPVR, and they have a clever editor that allows editing out commercials pretty easily, with a compacting feature that reclaims the HDD space.

You can, however, encode in full 1080p or 1080i, which is equivalent to the best resolution there is shy of 4K, and is higher than "almost HD" AVCHD, which is a format that is less compatible with what target relatives might have. But to play them direct from a computer, it had better be pretty beefy. If you are going to distribute you should consider just using the iPad quality, which is typically 720p30. The file size is also a bit more manageable. If you send a DropBox invite it is better to post a file at 1.6 GB per hour than 4.1 GB per hour; your relatives will curse you for sending them such huge files and then find them difficult to play without a fast/modern computer.

The HDPVR has a great feature where you can *record HD to an SD DVDR blank*, and then play that back *in full HD* on a Blu-Ray, which might be a good way to distribute to friends and relatives who have Blu-Ray. The "SD blank" does *not *imply SD format; *it is still true HD*. You basically need a Mac for Elgato, or a PC for HDPVR. I think there are ways to use them cross-format, but in a limited capacity. So if you are torn between the two, just get whatever format is designed for your computer.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I think the latest Hauppauge (1515) _can_ save SD video into HD format, but I'm not sure, yet. I know it can record through component or HDMI but haven't figured out SD connections.
> 
> Maybe someone could suggest an "appropriate" forum for this topic. I've got many questions and comments about these devices.


I hadn't yet read (or had already misread) the info about SD. No, it _doesn't_ save SD into HD, but I believe can be set to downres HD. I've got a bit to learn...


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Hauppauge HDPVR2 "Gaming Edition Plus". 
It works on PC and Mac, though with quite different software packages. 
On both platforms it saves as "MPEG2 Transport Stream" (".mts" on PC, or ".m2ts" on Mac), and preserves multi-channel Dolby Digital. 
I have limited use in the PC side, but the Mac side has an option to automatically transcode the capture out to .mp4, if desired. 

It does not "strip HDCP", but works fine on the channels/recordings that do not have that. I've not tried the component cables, as everything I've wanted to save worked over HDMI. 
As the original poster stated that they mostly wanted to save some recorded sports, I think this would work fine as most (all?) sports channels are free of HDCP. 
1080 and 720 captures do make quite large files, though you can adjust the kbps of the capture rate. I have it on their "better" setting (VBR 7k, with a peak 9k), and it uses around 100MB per minute. I haven't tried it, but if you don't care about editing, I believe the MPEG2 Transport Stream capture can then be burned to a watchable Blu-Ray. Also, as TomCat suggested, you can save an MPEG4 file onto a standard DVD and play it in HD on a Blu-Ray player. 
I usually allow the software to export it to .mp4, then import that into iMovie to edit and export to iTunes so it can be watched on my AppleTV. I've tried importing the .m2ts files into iMovie, but it takes a lot longer and the editing often chokes my Mac Mini.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

The Hauppauge HD PVRs record h.264 format. I have the 1212 and PVR2. You can choose the ts, m2ts or mp4 wrapper when using their free capture app on a PC.


----------

